# Front Side Marker Light Harness



## advoutlander (May 10, 2013)

I hit a deer and need to replace my front bumper. I have all the components ready apart from the pigtail harness that plugs into the side marker up front on the driver's side. Does anyone know the part number or where to find it in the GM microfiche. I cannot find it.


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

The service connector P/N for the L/F side marker lamp is 13581089.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is on Ebay


----------

